# Pop Song Lyrics Quiz.



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 6, 2014)

I'll kick it off.

'your house was so small
with woodchip on the wall'


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I'll kick it off.

'your house was so small
with woodchip on the wall'
		
Click to expand...

Pulp 

Disco 2000


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 6, 2014)

toooooooooo easy.

well done.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 6, 2014)

Not even the right lyrics. Tut tut.


----------



## fundy (Nov 6, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I'll kick it off.

'your house was so small
with woodchip on the wall'
		
Click to expand...

very not so!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Here in the gloom
of my lonely room
I hold your handkerchief
and smell your sweet perfume.

???


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 6, 2014)

Deborah



Doon frae Troon said:



			I'll kick it off.

'your house was so small
with woodchip on the wall'
		
Click to expand...


----------



## freddielong (Nov 6, 2014)

Jarvis writes some of the smuttiest lyrics

One of his solo songs contains the lines
"I am not looking for a relationship
Just a willing receptacle"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Here in the gloom
of my lonely room
I hold your handkerchief
and smell your sweet perfume.

???
		
Click to expand...

Got a feeling that's someone like the Commordores or Drifters but not sure what the title is


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Here in the gloom
of my lonely room
I hold your handkerchief
and smell your sweet perfume.

???
		
Click to expand...

Which artist ? Song has been sung by two people


----------



## freddielong (Nov 6, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got a feeling that's someone like the Commordores or Drifters but not sure what the title is
		
Click to expand...

Cant imagine the drifters or Commordores writing a song that is so obviously about masturbation


----------



## c1973 (Nov 6, 2014)

Google's great for lyrics aint it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Google's great for lyrics aint it? 




Click to expand...

Well i knew it was from one person ( thought it was the solo artist ) - didnt rea;lise it was from another also


----------



## c1973 (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well i knew it was from one person ( thought it was the solo artist ) - didnt rea;lise it was from another also
		
Click to expand...

I'm only larking about.  :thup:

I had to Google them myself, which was annoying cos I'm usually quite good at the 'lyric game'.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

freddielong said:



			Cant imagine the drifters or Commordores writing a song that is so obviously about masturbation
		
Click to expand...

I did say I only had a feeling. I may be miles off and to be honest I don't have a scooby


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 6, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got a feeling that's someone like the Commordores or Drifters but not sure what the title is
		
Click to expand...

Drifters one of my favourites of all time.  That song was called"I don't want to go on without you".

 I think???

 They don't make them like that any more sadly. A bunch of Philistines on here I'm afraid :rofl:


----------



## sev112 (Nov 6, 2014)

freddielong said:



			Jarvis writes some of the smuttiest lyrics

One of his solo songs contains the lines
"I am not looking for a relationship
Just a willing receptacle"
		
Click to expand...


Yes, also "Help the Aged" isn't really about OAPs either


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 6, 2014)

Tie a yellow ribbon around the old oak tree?


----------



## c1973 (Nov 6, 2014)

Here's one....

Woman hold her head and cry
Cause her son had been shot down in the street and died
Just because of the system


Extra point if you know who done the cover and use it as a staple in the live show to this day.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 6, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			Tie a yellow ribbon around the old oak tree?
		
Click to expand...

Dawn ,and Tony Orlando . In my ballroom days a great quick step.:lol:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 6, 2014)

" Broken noses hung up on the wall
back slapping drinkers cheer the heavyweight brawl
so punch drunk they don't understand at all"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Here's one....

Woman hold her head and cry
Cause her son had been shot down in the street and died
Just because of the system


Extra point if you know who done the cover and use it as a staple in the live show to this day.
		
Click to expand...

bob Marley is the original 

give me a minute to remember who else has done it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			give me a minute to remember who else has done it
		
Click to expand...

Exits stage left to fire up google :rofl::thup:


----------



## chellie (Nov 6, 2014)

"The cottage is pretty
The main house a palace
Penthouse perfection
But what goes on
What to do there
Better pray there"


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			bob Marley is the original 

give me a minute to remember who else has done it
		
Click to expand...

No chance, Phil knows everything :rofl: in answer to Homers post :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

So I'll hold our peace forever when you wear your bridal gown 
In the silence of my shame the mute that sang the sirens' song 
Has gone solo in the game, I've gone solo in the game


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			bob Marley is the original 

give me a minute to remember who else has done it
		
Click to expand...

Stiff little fingers.


----------



## c1973 (Nov 6, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Stiff little fingers.
		
Click to expand...


Is the correct answer, I'll assume you are a fan as I'd imagine only a fan would have got that one.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Stiff little fingers.
		
Click to expand...

You been out in the cold?????????


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2014)

A personal favourite; 

'cross the border they turn water into wine,
Some say it's the Devil's blood they're squeezing from the vine, 
Some say it's a saviour in these hard & desperate times,
For me, it helps me to forget that we're just born to die.

For those that prefer shorter ones;

So fee, fi, fo, fum,

Have fun.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 6, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Is the correct answer, I'll assume you are a fan as I'd imagine only a fan would have got that one. 

Click to expand...

Hanx, one of the best live albums ever.

Oh, and yes, massive fan.


----------



## c1973 (Nov 6, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Hanx, one of the best live albums ever.

Oh, and yes, massive fan.
		
Click to expand...

It is indeed. 

Barrowlands on St Paddys is a good night out. :thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 6, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I did say I only had a feeling. I may be miles off and to be honest I don't have a scooby
		
Click to expand...

Thats a tough one Homer!   Was it Abba?


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 6, 2014)

Leaving the myriad small creatures trying to tie us to the ground,
to a life consumed by slow decay...


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2014)

Agadoo ...... Agadoo?

Well it's late and it's all getting too complicated


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which artist ? Song has been sung by two people
		
Click to expand...

The one I know is by the Drifters originally 1964 I think Who do you think it was ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			The one I know is by the Drifters originally I think Who do you think it was ?
		
Click to expand...

Thought it was Moody Blues ?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thought it was Moody Blues ?
		
Click to expand...

I'M OFF TO GOOGLE:thup: GOT IT , WRITTEN FOR THE DRIFTERS 1964.:thup:


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 7, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Thats a tough one Homer!   Was it Abba?
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant :rofl:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 7, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			A personal favourite; 

'cross the border they turn water into wine,
Some say it's the Devil's blood they're squeezing from the vine, 
Some say it's a saviour in these hard & desperate times,
For me, it helps me to forget that we're just born to die.

For those that prefer shorter ones;

So fee, fi, fo, fum,

Have fun.
		
Click to expand...

Is the first Hotel California?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Is the first Hotel California?
		
Click to expand...

 Is the 2nd one, Get ready[ cause here I come ] ??


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Is the first Hotel California?
		
Click to expand...

No, not Hotel California.



williamalex1 said:



			Is the 2nd one, Get ready[ cause here I come ] ??
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely correct.


----------



## gripitripit (Nov 7, 2014)

"Holding you, I held everything
For a moment, wasn't I a king?
But if I'd only known how the king would fall
Hey, who's to say? You know I might have changed it all"


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 8, 2014)

"Poor man wanna be rich
Rich man wanna be king
But the king ain't satisfied
'til he rules everything"


----------



## Imurg (Nov 8, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Leaving the myriad small creatures trying to tie us to the ground,
to a life consumed by slow decay...
		
Click to expand...

Division Bell by the Floyd I believe......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 8, 2014)

Try this one

Imurg You aint allowed to enter this one 

"Horn swoop me bungo pony, dogsled on ice"


Good luck


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 8, 2014)

How about 

I should be so lucky
Lucky lucky lucky
I should be so lucky in love
I should be so lucky
Lucky lucky lucky
I should be so lucky in love​


----------



## Fyldewhite (Nov 8, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			A personal favourite; 

'cross the border they turn water into wine,
Some say it's the Devil's blood they're squeezing from the vine, 
Some say it's a saviour in these hard & desperate times,
For me, it helps me to forget that we're just born to die.

For those that prefer shorter ones;

So fee, fi, fo, fum,

Have fun.
		
Click to expand...

Bon Jovi - Dry County.
Kicking myself on second one though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			"Holding you, I held everything
For a moment, wasn't I a king?
But if I'd only known how the king would fall
Hey, who's to say? You know I might have changed it all"
		
Click to expand...

Bugging me because I know it, it's sitting in my CD collection somewhereâ€¦â€¦. :angry:



Paul_Stewart said:



			"Poor man wanna be rich
Rich man wanna be king
But the king ain't satisfied
'til he rules everything"
		
Click to expand...

The Boss, Badlands.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			Bon Jovi - Dry County.
Kicking myself on second one though.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, you got the first (but you knew that  )

williamalex1 answered the second one above, The Temptations, Get Ready


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 8, 2014)

Wham bam I am a man
Job or no job, you can't tell me that I'm not
Do you enjoy what you do?
If not, just stop


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Wham bam I am a man
Job or no job, you can't tell me that I'm not
Do you enjoy what you do?
If not, just stop
		
Click to expand...

Wham Rap? I remember you doing that at a Christmas Party. Not your finest five minutes


----------



## gripitripit (Nov 10, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bugging me because I know it, it's sitting in my CD collection somewhereâ€¦â€¦. :angry:

.
		
Click to expand...

Clue: American male.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 10, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			Clue: American male.
		
Click to expand...

Garth Brooks - lets Dance ?


----------



## gripitripit (Nov 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Garth Brooks - lets Dance ?
		
Click to expand...

half a point. "the dance"


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2014)

hmmm, hmmm, hmmm, hmmm, h, h-h, hmmm


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Nov 10, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			hmmm, hmmm, hmmm, hmmm, h, h-h, hmmm
		
Click to expand...

Crash Test Dummies?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			half a point. "the dance"
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and it is sat on the CD shelf! :angry:


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 10, 2014)

Yea, Yea, Yea, Yea.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			hmmm, hmmm, hmmm, hmmm, h, h-h, hmmm
		
Click to expand...

Think America


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 10, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wham Rap? I remember you doing that at a Christmas Party. Not your finest five minutes
		
Click to expand...

I'll take that and up you with your last day at CCC .......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			I'll take that and up you with your last day at CCC .......
		
Click to expand...

I have no recollection of any events after 1.00pm although drinking didn't stop until about 8.30-9.00 when I was rudely bundled on a train apparently


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 11, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have no recollection of any events after 1.00pm although drinking didn't stop until about 8.30-9.00 when I was rudely bundled on a train apparently
		
Click to expand...

So you don't remember the part where Mark Richards put your bag in one of the toilet cubicles, locked the door and climbed out. And then when you finally got told where it was, you climbed over the wrong cubicle and landed on some bloke having a dump?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			So you don't remember the part where Mark Richards put your bag in one of the toilet cubicles, locked the door and climbed out. And then when you finally got told where it was, you climbed over the wrong cubicle and landed on some bloke having a dump?
		
Click to expand...

I can safely say I have no recollection of that. Amazed I could even get over the cubicle in that state. I do have a vague recollection of being sick and then going back inside the pub and starting all over again but definitely not this.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 11, 2014)

Martin, Martin, Martin (shakes head)


----------



## c1973 (Nov 11, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Think America
		
Click to expand...

Simon and Garfunkel.

.......she said the man in the gaberdine suit was a spy........I said be careful his bowtie is really a camera....

That the one?

Mister
Your eyes are full of hesitation
Sure makes me wonder
If you know what you're looking for.......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Martin, Martin, Martin (shakes head)  

Click to expand...

Not my finest moment


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 12, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Martin, Martin, Martin (shakes head)  

Click to expand...

Nope can't guess what song those lyrics are from - was it the 1980s?   Can you give us a clue?


----------

